# WMM's Rosewood Burl



## davidgiul (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought I would throw on a few pictures of a Sierra Pen made from a rosewood burl sent to me from WMM. There is no finish on the pen nor has it not been sanded. The burl is a beautiful piece of wood. Thanks WMM. Pictured with the pen are the only tools used along with a lathe.
[attachment=11961]
[attachment=11962]


----------



## EricJS (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice quality rosewood + very sharp skew = A Very Beautiful Pen! Excellent job, Dave!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done David. Now I'm gonna have to quit telling everyone that you can't make nice looking pens. 

Well done.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Well done David. Now I'm gonna have to quit telling everyone that you can't make nice looking pens.
> 
> Well done.


:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Well done David. Now I'm gonna have to quit telling everyone that you can't make nice looking pens.
> ...



:wasntme:


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


sweet


----------



## DKMD (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty stuff! Nice work with the skew!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2012)

Really nice work David ! The skew is one I have never mastered. Cant stand 'em (Prolly cause I can't use 'em). There is not even a scratch on that pen. Impressive.
Scott


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 11, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice work David ! The skew is one I have never mastered. Cant stand 'em (Prolly cause I can't use 'em). There is not even a scratch on that pen. Impressive.
> Scott


Dull the sharp tip of the skew on a wet stone and it will never catch again. Learned to do this after exploding countless rosewood bangles that were almost finished. Ahhhhh shi...fting sands


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh come on, you dont expect us to believe you drilled that blank with a gouge and a skew do you!?!

The pen looks awesome!! The RWB looks awesome!!

Cant wait till my RWB gets here, allthough, I currently dont have any kits in stock thats cool enough for RWB.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 11, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Oh come on, you dont expect us to believe you drilled that blank with a gouge and a skew do you!?!
> 
> The pen looks awesome!! The RWB looks awesome!!
> 
> Cant wait till my RWB gets here, allthough, I currently dont have any kits in stock thats cool enough for RWB.


Yea, you caught me on that one. Drilled with a 10.5 mm bit.:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice work David ! The skew is one I have never mastered. Cant stand 'em (Prolly cause I can't use 'em). There is not even a scratch on that pen. Impressive.
> ...



"Dull" it? How does it cut if it's dull? :dunno:


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...


Assuming you are not messing with my mind, my skew edge is about 1" long and it has 2 ends, an obtuse angle (greater than 90) and an acute angle (less than 90) in relation to the length of the skew. It is the edge that forms the acute angle that needs to be dulled, or slightly rounded. The rest of the skew is very sharp (including the obtuse angle) or at least I hope it is.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



Just to make sure I'm thinking of this right, is dulling the acute angle used for preventing a catch as you are working through the piece?


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 12, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


Yes. I found that the sharp tip catches too easily for me. There are folks out there who can do amazing things with skews and their sharp tips. I am not one of them, but I still like to use them for the final shaping. Leaves a very nice finish that requires little or no sanding.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > "Dull" it? How does it cut if it's dull? :dunno:
> ...



Ahhhh so you are actually referring to "roundng the corners" not "dulling the cutting edge" okay I got ya now. Check out these skews. Still have the sharp corners but a curved edge serves the same purpose.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


That is a nice website. The Lacer skews look like a cross between a straight skew and a scraper.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 12, 2012)

I own both of the Lacer skews. Great tools, nice and heavy, they stay where you put them. I used them for cleanup on the White oak Balusters I turned. I have a couple of smaller lighter skews that I am using for pens, a great tool for pens.
BTW, nice pen David


----------



## DKMD (Oct 12, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> I own both of the Lacer skews. Great tools, nice and heavy, they stay where you put them. I used them for cleanup on the White oak Balusters I turned. I have a couple of smaller lighter skews that I am using for pens, a great tool for pens.
> BTW, nice pen David



+1 for the Lacer skew. I never enjoyed using a skew until I got one of his... No comparison to the others I've tried.


----------

